# BBC Science Film. Do you have fertility problems? We would like to hear from you



## zmilneBBC

DO YOU HAVE FERTILITY PROBLEMS? WE WOULD LIKE TO HEAR FROM YOU.

The Truth About Fertility is a new science documentary fronted by the UK's popular One Show presenter Alex Jones.
Alex is 38 and is exploring her own fertility with other couples going through their personal fertility problems.

We are keen to speak to people or couples who have fertility problems. For example have you been trying naturally unsuccessfully? Are you thinking about IVF or have already started IVF? Have you had repeated miscarriages or implantation failures? Do you have unexplained infertility? Are you considering going abroad for treatment?

Many of our BBC One viewers will be thinking about starting the same journey as you and will be experiencing what you once felt when you were in the same position.

Your story could pave the way for successful pregnancies and parenthood in the future.

We are potentially filming in January 2016 and we would really like to hear from you.

Please contact Zoe Milne E: [email protected] or T:0141 422 6795 or Tas Maqsood E: [email protected] or T: 0141 422 6471


----------

